# DEMO DAY: Cannon Mountain, Dec 16 2005



## zowi420 (Sep 13, 2005)

Demo Day at Cannon Mountain on Friday, December 16th, 2005!



			
				www.cannonmt.com said:
			
		

> Cannon's Annual Insider Demo Day is set for Friday, December 16th. Tickets for the event are $25, and must be purchased ahead of time at a participating ski shop. The cost includes a lift ticket, and the use of demo equipment. Tickets are available at Ken Jones of Manchester and Nashua, the Ski House in Somerset, MA, Sport Thoma in Lincoln, NH, and the Franconia Sport Shop in Franconia, NH. Most of the leading ski manufacturers will be represented. Those planning to demo equipment should bring their own boots, and it's best to bring your own skis as well, for comparison purposes. Registration for the event is at Peabody lodge, starting at 8:30. You will need to have a license and credit card as a deposit to demo equipment.


http://www.cannonmt.com/events.php?dtsearch=2005-12-&date=2005-12-16
http://forums.alpinezone.com/viewtopic.php?t=6720

EDIT: I added the info from cannon's website. bvibert


----------



## bvibert (Sep 13, 2005)

Do you have a link to any info on this demo?  I'll add it to our *Demo Days List*.

I edited your title to fit in with our formatting for demo days and added this event to the calender.


----------



## riverc0il (Sep 13, 2005)

nice one.  i will likely be there.  last year you had to prepay for tickets (only $20 which included demos), i will be sure follow up on this thread once the details are posted officially.  last year it was on the 10th with minimal coverage just shortly after cannon opened for the season.  then again, we all painfully remember how the beginning of the season went last year!  hopefully this year's coverage will be better and allow for at least one natural snow run to better push the skis limits.  dare i hope for a little pow too?


----------



## Frenchii (Nov 10, 2005)

*Cannon Demo Day*

Any details or link to the Cannon Demo day? Usually they charge for thier demo's... Looking for a Free day such as Waterville.


----------



## bvibert (Nov 10, 2005)

Welcome to the forums Frenchii.  I don't have any more additional info on this event yet.  You may want to check out our list of *Demo Days* for other areas having demos.  I'll be adding Waterville Valley's demo days to the list in a minute.


----------



## riverc0il (Nov 10, 2005)

last year, cannon had free demos with a lift ticket.  the lift ticket was reduced price ($25 i believe) but had to be PRE-PAID.  you could not show up on demo day and do demos if you had not gotten your ticket ahead of time.  three or four ski shops had the tickets, i think as far south as nashua, NH perhaps.  the price is worth the discounted lift ticket alone, let alone all day demos.


----------



## bvibert (Nov 10, 2005)

riverc0il said:
			
		

> last year, cannon had free demos with a lift ticket.  the lift ticket was reduced price ($25 i believe) but had to be PRE-PAID.  you could not show up on demo day and do demos if you had not gotten your ticket ahead of time.  three or four ski shops had the tickets, i think as far south as nashua, NH perhaps.  the price is worth the discounted lift ticket alone, let alone all day demos.



Thanks RC!  I sent them an email, we'll see if I hear anything back...


----------



## bvibert (Dec 7, 2005)

Well, I never heard anything back, but I did find some new info.  Riverc0il is right, here's the blurb from Cannon's website:



			
				www.cannonmt.com said:
			
		

> Cannon's Annual Insider Demo Day is set for Friday, December 16th. Tickets for the event are $25, and must be purchased ahead of time at a participating ski shop. The cost includes a lift ticket, and the use of demo equipment. Tickets are available at Ken Jones of Manchester and Nashua, the Ski House in Somerset, MA, Sport Thoma in Lincoln, NH, and the Franconia Sport Shop in Franconia, NH. Most of the leading ski manufacturers will be represented. Those planning to demo equipment should bring their own boots, and it's best to bring your own skis as well, for comparison purposes. Registration for the event is at Peabody lodge, starting at 8:30. You will need to have a license and credit card as a deposit to demo equipment.


http://www.cannonmt.com/events.php?dtsearch=2005-12-&date=2005-12-16
http://news.alpinezone.com/6720/


----------



## riverc0il (Dec 7, 2005)

of course i am right  :lol:

:beer:


----------

